# Condor Gun Cleaning Kit and LA Police Gear Zombie Hunter Bag



## UrbanEDCPhoto (Dec 23, 2012)

Ok, so my wife saw on LA Police Gear, the Zombie Hunter Bag so...we got two $20 a piece, sure why not (Mine Green, Hers Coyote) Mine had a Condor Pouch on it which I now use to carry my work stuff. (Fun Fact: This pouch holds three 12oz beer cans)
















I originally used my as my work/ghb but have since converted it to my range bag. This bag is actually quite good, especially for $20.
Front Pocket








Side Pocket
















Main Pocket








iPad Pocket








Radio Antenna Access 








Condor Expedition Gun Cleaning Kit

Great little kit has everything I need for my S&W and more! Good price too! 








And my little Smith and Wesson Sigma 9mm...very clean might I add!









Condor Expedition Gun Cleaning Kit - [url]http://www.lapolicegear.com/tg-236-gun-cleaning.html
[/URL]
LA Police Gear Zombie Hunter Bag LA Police Gear Zombie Hunter Bag


----------



## Condor (Dec 26, 2012)

Nice kit. I've been looking at the weapon cleaning kit, I assume it will work for various calibers.


----------



## UrbanEDCPhoto (Dec 23, 2012)

Yea it appears that way but worst case you would just have to buy new brushes


----------



## Anthony (Dec 27, 2012)

Beautiful.


----------



## Gman303 (Jul 9, 2012)

I find myself buying more and more from LA police gear lately. These have been added to the list!


----------



## shadownmss (Nov 13, 2012)

Nice kit thanks for sharing


----------

